# [solved] samba: 2 verschiedene UNIX User bei einem SMB User?

## Gladdle

Hallo Leute, auf meinem Linux Gentoo System gibt es zwei Benutzer: gladdle und opennetwork

Von meinem WinXP PC (ja, schande über mich) will ich nun auf diesen per Samba zugreiffen. Hier meine smbusers:

```
# Syntax:

#   Unix_name = SMB_name1 SMB_name2 ...

root = Administrator admin

nobody = guest pcguest smbguest

gladdle = gladdle

opennetwork = gladdle
```

Und meine smb.conf:

```
[global]

workgroup            = INTRANET

server string        = Samba Server %v

smb ports            = 139

socket options       = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

#map to guest        = bad user

unix extensions      = no

username map         = /etc/samba/smbusers

invalid users        = root

### Passwoerter

encrypt passwords    = yes

lanman auth          = no

unix password sync   = yes

### Network Security

hosts allow          = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.23 192.168.0.24

hosts deny           = 0.0.0.0/0

kernel oplocks       = false

dns proxy            = no

#;  password level   = 8

#;  username level   = 8

### Log Dateien

log file             = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size         = 2500

log level            = 2

### Charsets

unix charset         = UTF-8

display charset      = UTF-8

dos charset          = 850

### Drucker (dektiviert)

printcap name        = /dev/null

load printers        = no

[dvdrom]

path                = /mnt/dvdrom/

comment             = DVD Laufwerk

valid users         = gladdle, opennetwork

read only           = yes

[fileserver]

path                = /workspace/fileserver/

comment             = Fileserver

valid users         = gladdle, opennetwork

read only           = no

create mask         = 0666

[fileserver-on]

path                 = /home/opennetwork/Downloads/

comment              = upload

valid users          = gladdle, opennetwork

writeable            = yes

read only            = no

directory mode       = 0777

create mask          = 0777

force directory mode = 0777

[homes]

comment             = 

path                = /home/%U

valid users         = %S

read only           = no

create mode         = 0770

[webserver]

path                = /mnt/usbstick-finger-weg/WebDesign/

comment             = Fileserver

valid users         = gladdle

read only           = no

create mask         = 0666
```

Ich kann leider auf "fileserver-on" nicht zugreifen. Sobald ich opennetwork = gladdle aus der smbusers entferne kann ich auf die anderen Zugreifen.Last edited by Gladdle on Wed Nov 03, 2010 6:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gladdle

Okay, zu aller erst einmal, die smbuser ist der groesste Schrott überhaupt!

Gelöst habe ich das Problem mit einem Parameter: 

```
[fileserver-on]

path                 = /home/opennetwork/Downloads/ 

force user           = opennetwork
```

force user macht nämlich folgendes:  *Quote:*   

> Dabei gibt "force user" den auf das Filesystem zugreifenden User an, hier root. "force group" stellt die zugreifende Gruppe ein, hier ebenfalls root. 

 

Quelle: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Deutsch_Samba_Quick_FAQ

Seit Wochen versuche ich das Problem zu beheben. Hoffe mal das das dieser Post anderen weiterhilft ... ich brauch jetzt erst mal einen Kaffee ... und eine neue Tastatur ... diese hier hat Bissspuren ...

----------

